# I am a newbie to the specktra community



## jayme (Dec 11, 2006)

hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ,

I am from austria and my english is not very good , so please escuse any mistakes.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am totally addicted and obsessed with MAC and cosmetics in general.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I buy MAC STUFF since last year.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




is their anybody from austria or germany ? ? ? 

I love all the pictures from the forum the traincase its totally wow to see their are so much other MACADDICTS.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




YOURS , jayme


----------



## n_c (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## jayme (Dec 11, 2006)

hallo,

are you waiting for DANSE too ? ? ? 

JAYME


----------



## n_c (Dec 11, 2006)

lol...counting the days...


----------



## jayme (Dec 11, 2006)

I TOO IAM SO EXITED AND CAN HARDLY WAIT TILL I HAVE IT OR SEE IT IN REAL ! ! !


----------



## jayme (Dec 11, 2006)

the new MSFS are the reasons why my heart beats so fast and loud since I heared about DANSE ! ! !


----------



## sharyn (Dec 11, 2006)

Hallo und Wilkommen bei Specktra!
of course there's MAC-Addicts from Austria and Germany...!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




enjoy!!


----------



## jayme (Dec 11, 2006)

ich warte voller ungeduld auf DANSE  . . .:nod:


----------



## jayme (Dec 11, 2006)

Okay i will ask you do you know any other look that is more identical to LINGERIE than DANSE ? ? ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LINGERIE was very expensive for me because i bought a lot , it was sooo beautiful i loved it , it was my favourite look of 2006.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




DANSE will be the same for 2007 I can see that already.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Carpe nocte , jayme


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome to specktra!  Look forward to seeing you around!


----------



## jillybean (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome, Jayme! I'm new, too! Looking forward to getting to know you and everyone!


----------



## juli (Dec 12, 2006)




----------



## jayme (Dec 12, 2006)

hi & thanks for say hallo ! ! !


----------



## jayme (Dec 12, 2006)

thanks . . .


----------



## Dawn (Dec 12, 2006)

Welcome Jayme!


----------



## jayme (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi LOVELIES
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ,

Today I bought at the MACcounter three lipgelees from the jewelscent look
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :

)moonstone

)gemshine

)amber russe

My little sister said to me that the are a totally must have , now I agree with her.:teehee: 

She is my personal  "make up shop assistant " , I trust her in this point ! ! !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jayme


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Dec 13, 2006)

to Specktra!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Dec 13, 2006)

welcome to specktra


----------



## jayme (Dec 14, 2006)

Hi lovelies,

I saw the pictures from raquel welch in the BLOG ,  the look is so fantastic . . .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :ilike: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yours , jayme


----------



## Fallon (Dec 14, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## jayme (Dec 14, 2006)

Thank you for say hello  ! ! !
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





jayme


----------



## User40 (Dec 14, 2006)

Welcome, Jayme!


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 15, 2006)

Hello there, welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## jayme (Dec 15, 2006)

Thank you for say hello . . . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jayme


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 16, 2006)

Wilkommen, Jayme!  (That is from an American who speaks really bad German!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad to have you here.


----------



## jayme (Dec 16, 2006)

I am very happy that you was saying hello to me , thank you  MAC WHORE:

It is really a great pleasure for me.

jayme


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 18, 2006)

Wilkommen bei Specktra!  We have plenty of Austrian and German members here (ich bin English und mein Deutsch ist sehr schlimm).


----------



## jayme (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ,

Your german is very well and if I can understand you it is good enough.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you for writing in german too.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Iam so happy that I am now a member of specktra . . .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jayme


----------



## jayme (Dec 19, 2006)

good morning SPECKTRETS . . .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jayme


----------



## jayme (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ,

Five days to christmas  , maybe there is one present from MAC ? ? ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










jayme


----------



## jayme (Dec 24, 2006)

Happy Christmas :angel2: ,

to all Specktretts in the world . . .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










jayme


----------



## jayme (Dec 24, 2006)

:angel2:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:angel2:


----------



## jayme (Dec 24, 2006)

jayme


----------



## daydreamerdelux (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks a lot for your post ! ! !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




daydreamerdelux


----------

